# Paph. chamberlainianum



## SlipperFan (Jul 4, 2009)

Or victoria-reginae, whichever you prefer...


----------



## Elena (Jul 4, 2009)

Cute flower and a great photo!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 4, 2009)

Dot, that one is superb! Great color and form! Is this a first time bloomer?

Love it! Save me a division when the day comes!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 4, 2009)

Dot, now that is pretty amazing! It is hard to say which part is most interesting - the dorsal sepal, the petals, or the lip - I think the petals win in the end. Thanks for the look!


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jul 4, 2009)

Love that pouch!


----------



## Roy (Jul 4, 2009)

Very well flowered Dot and an excellent form of the species.


----------



## jblanford (Jul 4, 2009)

WOW!! Dot you did it again, that is just AWESOME........ Jim.


----------



## raymond (Jul 4, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2009)

That one is excellent Dot.:clap::clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 5, 2009)

very impressive, all of its parts  !!!! Jean


----------



## John M (Jul 5, 2009)

The pouch is the best part; but, it's all very good. I just LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the pouch colour and markings!


----------



## paphjoint (Jul 5, 2009)

Very very nice !!


----------



## Paul (Jul 5, 2009)

great!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 5, 2009)

Greenpaph said:


> Dot, that one is superb! Great color and form! Is this a first time bloomer?
> 
> Love it! Save me a division when the day comes!


No, it's bloomed before, though I think this blooming is nicer.
Your name is on a tag in the pot, Peter.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 5, 2009)

Super Dot but I want to see the whole thing!!!!!!! (Plant PIC Please)


----------



## Faan (Jul 6, 2009)

Beautiful flower with a FCC photo


----------



## mkline3 (Jul 8, 2009)

Fabulous markings!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 29, 2009)

Rick, I didn't forget your request -- I wanted the second flower to open before I took a photo of the plant:


----------



## nikv (Jul 29, 2009)

That's really pretty! I don't know why I don't have one of these guys in my collection.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 29, 2009)

That is really nice Dot. Thanks for granting my request! Beautiful leaves and the flowers are top notch. How long will it bloom for, now that is has started? What is the leaf span too? I have this same species, two small fans that use to be a blooming plant! I got it from an old friend that divided his plant. He sold me the center of the plant, the dying center. Nice guy huh? His died all together, I'm the only one with any of it alive!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 29, 2009)

Love it and your photo!!!


Ramon


----------



## paphreek (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow. I'm glad this thread got bumped! Very nice flower and beautiful photographs as usual, Dot.:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!



SlipperKing said:


> That is really nice Dot. Thanks for granting my request! Beautiful leaves and the flowers are top notch. How long will it bloom for, now that is has started? What is the leaf span too? I have this same species, two small fans that use to be a blooming plant! I got it from an old friend that divided his plant. He sold me the center of the plant, the dying center. Nice guy huh? His died all together, I'm the only one with any of it alive!



Rick, I don't know how long it will bloom, but the first flower is still on. The second flower opened appreciably smaller than the first, but seems to be growing as it gets older. And there are lots of buds forming. So it should be in bloom for a long time. 

The leaf span is 1" shy of 2 feet. It doesn't look that big as I look at it, but that's what the largest leaves measure.

Good for you for keeping your friend's plant alive!


----------



## Barbara (Jul 30, 2009)

I never did appreciate chamberlainianum until now. Thank you so much for posting a picture of the entire plant.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks Dot. The leaf span is what I recall as well, large! The plant I have came orginally from Richard Topper of Topper Orchids and Tropicals. This friend had money and I did not at the time when Topper decided to sell off his plants. Topper, like Rands imported lots of collected material so I'm confident this plant is a collected plant from the early to mid 80's. Now to grow and bloom it!

Yours is fantastic Dot. thanks for sharing.


----------

